# UV reactive paint



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey all. Took a few years off with the passing of my brother who helped me a lot with my haunt. I recall a few years back, I purchased some clear spray-on UV reactive paint that not was detectable in the daylight, but glowed under a backlight. It was available in different colors. I'm under a time crunch this year, so anywhere you can steer me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazon has a few varieties. Wildfire is probably the best known brand. It's not cheap though.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.blacklight.com/items/CNAERIND


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Depending on the effect you want... I've used 'glow in the dark' paint. It sprayed on relatively clear / cant really see in the daylight, but gives off a turbocharged green glow in the black light.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, guys. I now remember "Clear Neon" from the blacklight.com site. That's the one I've used before. Too late to get for this year anymore, but this stuff worked great. I just got some stuff out of storage after 5 or 6 years and it is still reflective.


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

In the past I've ordered such stuff from chinese portals but they shipping is so slow that I had to think few weeks before the party.


----------



## MBPfx (Mar 10, 2017)

WILDFIRE (as mentioned earlier) is my favorite UV paint.


----------

